# Looking for Big Dummy tires 2.3 - 2.5



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

We're getting a Big Dummy in a few weeks for hauling our daughter. We live on a gravel road and ride a lot of gravel to stay away from traffic. I'm a big fan of wide tires. I'm looking for recommendations for 2.3 - 2.5 inches wide tires that roll well but have some tread. Something like a Kenda Small Block. An extra bonus would be puncture protection and a heavy sidewall so I don't have to change a flat while trying to keep a todddler happy. Everything that I've found so far that's puncture resistant is too narrow and/or too smooth.

Thanks for any help :thumbsup:


----------



## ferrit32 (Nov 17, 2009)

Halo Twin Rail might meet your needs. The only issue is they are 2.2 wide not 2.3 but otherwise they tick all your boxes. Not sure about US availability either as I am in the UK


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

The 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworms are pretty awesome. I have them on my Big Dummy mounted to 65mm wide Surly Large Marges. I’m always impressed with their ability to take corners in wet and loose conditions on and off road without understeering. Really rugged construction too, although I run mine with Stan’s goop inside them since a goathead (tribulus terrestris) thorn is capable of flatting them.


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

I think the Hookworms with the right pressure would be fine on gravel, especially with the weight of a kid and the seat on the back. If you had a lot of steep downhills with a lot of loose rock, then maybe something else would be in order, but I'm going to guess that's not the case.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Sloan said:


> I have been using the Hookworms for a year now, hauling two kids in city, sandy, hardpack dirt conditions. I love them!


Are you able to run fenders with the Hookworms?


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

I have been using the Hookworms for a year now, hauling two kids in city, sandy, hardpack dirt conditions. I love them!


----------



## Sloan (May 31, 2006)

Vermont29er said:


> Are you able to run fenders with the Hookworms?


I never run fenders, but I live in Los Angeles so it's really only an issue for me maybe 10-15 days a year. Maybe someone else can answer that.


----------



## Careby (Nov 27, 2011)

Vermont29er said:


> Are you able to run fenders with the Hookworms?


I'm running Hookworms with SKS P65 fenders with no clearance problems. They are probably the widest of any of the plastic fenders, but need mudflaps added for best results.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Careby said:


> I'm running Hookworms with SKS P65 fenders with no clearance problems. They are probably the widest of any of the plastic fenders, but need mudflaps added for best results.


Nice! :thumbsup: Can't wait to get my Xtracycle built up: Voodoo Bantu, FreeRadical, Surly 1x1 fork, the wheels and components from my Troll Complete, rolling on Hookworms.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

Careby said:


> I'm running Hookworms with SKS P65 fenders with no clearance problems. They are probably the widest of any of the plastic fenders, but need mudflaps added for best results.


Nice what size frame you have I have the 18" going to put on a new set of wheels later in the year and go with Hookworms 2.5.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Hookworms on my Big Dummy:


----------



## sfuller (Jan 14, 2007)

Vermont29er said:


> Are you able to run fenders with the Hookworms?


I'm running PlanetBike cascadia 29er fenders with the hookworms on my Dummy. They seem to work pretty well.


----------



## standingindian (Jan 29, 2007)

check out scwhalbe fat albert with the snake skin side walls. pricey but will outlast most tires.


----------



## Careby (Nov 27, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> Nice what size frame you have I have the 18" going to put on a new set of wheels later in the year and go with Hookworms 2.5.:thumbsup:


Mine is an 18" also.


----------



## Plum (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm running 2.25 schwalbe marathon extreme tires. Pretty big, within 1/2" of the front and rear crossbars I'd guess. Roll very well, no problems with flats over the 1000-1500 miles I've been running them. I did my yearly rebuild and noticed some cracking/unusual wear on the sidewalls. Dunno if it's the weight or what, but I'm kinda disappointed with it. I usually have at least 30lbs on the back (my son) and weekly grocery runs with 100 to 150lbs, but still. The tread on the rear is showing some wear, but the front is damned near new. Now I'm hoping just to get a full year out of them (got them August of '11). 

Everything else about them is awesome, but I don't think they're going to hold up.

JP


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

running Hookworms on 65mm rims here too. I had custom wood fenders made (flat style) and have plenty of clearance. Another good option are the Big Apples from Schwalbe. Meaty, beaty, big and bouncy.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

I rock the Fat Franks on my Dummy. They are Kevlar lined supposedly. I use pre-slimmed tubes for better puncture resistance.


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Bugly, how do you like the Kickback? Do the wideloaders get in the way of flipping it down? I'm trying to decide between the Kickback and the Rolling Jackass.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

bugly64 said:


> I rock the Fat Franks on my Dummy. They are Kevlar lined supposedly. I use pre-slimmed tubes for better puncture resistance.


Pre-slimmed? Like with scissors or something?


----------



## Bike wRider (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd give some thought to a pair of Maxxis 2.4 Holy Rollers. Might give you a little more hook up than the hook worms in loose stuff.

I have not run them on my Dummy (yet), but I've done a lot of rallying around on and off road with them on a 26" singlespeed. Obviously there are compromises with anything, but I've found these to be a ton of fun both on and off road.

I've got quite a few loaded miles in on backcountry gravel with Schwalbe 2.35 Big Apples and they have proven to be more than adequate.


----------



## gumby_kevbo (Dec 24, 2011)

I have ridden a lot of gravel, crusher fines, decomposed granite, hard dirt on very smooth tires with no issues at all, both on pedal bikes, and motorcycles. Knobs are only really needed in loose dirt/sand and mud. On pavement they can be rather squirmy, and soak up a fair amount of pedaling effort. It is pretty hard to beat Schwalbe big apples on a cargo bike.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Vermont29er said:


> Bugly, how do you like the Kickback? Do the wideloaders get in the way of flipping it down? I'm trying to decide between the Kickback and the Rolling Jackass.


I am just really used to them. I just slide it my foot under there at a weird angle and viola. I can deal with the slight weirdness over the jackass price tag.


----------



## bugly64 (May 6, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> Pre-slimmed? Like with scissors or something?


I spent a lot of time on line looking at how to put slime in 700c tubes because tube companies didn't sell them. They do sell the 26 inch tubes with the slime already in them.

Slime Tubes Review - a Review of the Slime Flat Resistant Tubes


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Ahh, _slimed_, not slimmed. I was confused at first.


----------



## Anthony King (Aug 29, 2010)

Has anyone put calipers on their 2.5 hookworms to find the actual measurement? I'm curious because I have 2.35 Big Apples and there is less than 10mm between the front of the rear tire and the fender (SKS P65). Plenty of extra room on my fork. I'm wondering if I got shorted a little on my rear tire clearance. Isn't the BD advertised to fit 2.5's w/ fenders?


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

Leopold Porkstacker said:


> The 26"x2.5" Maxxis Hookworms are pretty awesome. I have them on my Big Dummy mounted to 65mm wide Surly Large Marges. I'm always impressed with their ability to take corners in wet and loose conditions on and off road without understeering. Really rugged construction too, although I run mine with Stan's goop inside them since a goathead (tribulus terrestris) thorn is capable of flatting them.


Did you have to remove the canti brake posts to get the large marge rims to fit?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Saddle Up said:


> Did you have to remove the canti brake posts to get the large marge rims to fit?


No, not for the Large Marges+Hookworms, however, I did have remove them to fit the 26"x3" Duro Razorbacks.


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

*Removal of canti posts*



Saddle Up said:


> Did you have to remove the canti brake posts to get the large marge rims to fit?


Not the full post, but I did grind off the little tabs with the holes and unscrewed the posts. I left the rest (threaded holes) as they can be useful to bolt stuff on the bike


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

Looks like a spam-bot thinks a thread about Big Dummies is related to weight loss rft:


----------



## Raider47 (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm resurrecting this thread because I'm looking for the same thing. I am leaning toward the hookworm which I can get online for 35 each. I am also considering Surly extraterrestrials which I can get locally for 67 each. I expect to ride 90% street, 10% dirt road. Nothing technical. Mostly 2 up. Any reason to pay double for the Surlys?

Edit: I have the stock Kenda Kiniption tires on now, how about just swapping the front tire out with the Extraterrestrial for better dirt road control?


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

Always glad to see Dummy love, even old threads. +1 on hookworms, though I've had great luck and sweet cush with Conti Town and Country (luck = no blowouts despite the scary looking sidewall cracks on every pair I've used.)


----------



## SRALPH (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, blast from the past thread! I'm still running Hookworms on Surly Large Marge rims. I did grind the caliper spring tabs off the brake posts and removed the thread in posts before repainting the frame. I'm running the Hookworms with slime in the tubes...one flat since I put the bike together in 2010/2011. Great tires, highly recommended


----------



## Vermont29er (May 27, 2006)

I've put close to 1000 miles on a pair of the Extraterrestrials this summer and LOVE them. They're the perfect Big Dummy tire. They just barely clear the chain in the lowest gear on Gordo rims. Nice sturdy construction. I run them at 40psi and they roll really well yet have just enough give to take the edge off, both unloaded and loaded with my 5yo daughter on the back. They do very well on dirt roads too.


----------



## Volsung (Nov 24, 2011)

I used to run Hookworms on 47mm rims. I found them too tall and it raised the center of gravity too much. Running some 2.15 Marathon Almotions right now and they're a bit better. If Surly updated the geometry to have a more reasonable bottom bracket drop I'd consider running taller tires.


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

Vermont29er said:


> I've put close to 1000 miles on a pair of the Extraterrestrials this summer and LOVE them. They're the perfect Big Dummy tire. They just barely clear the chain in the lowest gear on Gordo rims. Nice sturdy construction. I run them at 40psi and they roll really well yet have just enough give to take the edge off, both unloaded and loaded with my 5yo daughter on the back. They do very well on dirt roads too.


Which Gordo? Love to see clearance pics. thanks


----------



## Raider47 (Apr 29, 2012)

Volsung said:


> I used to run Hookworms on 47mm rims. I found them too tall and it raised the center of gravity too much. Running some 2.15 Marathon Almotions right now and they're a bit better. If Surly updated the geometry to have a more reasonable bottom bracket drop I'd consider running taller tires.


By reasonable bottom bracket drop, do you mean lower? Didn't Surly raise it for ground clearance to compensate for the long wheelbase?

After checking the weight of Hookworm tires, I am having second thoughts. I live on a big hill and the lower rolling resistance seems like it might not be worth the increased rotational mass.


----------



## Raider47 (Apr 29, 2012)

NordicNorm said:


> Which Gordo? Love to see clearance pics. thanks


+1
I have Alex Adventurer rims, 29mm I think.


----------

